# YMGI ductless mini splits



## ssupercoolss (May 30, 2011)

anyone have any reviews on this brand of ductless mini split?  they dont appear to be a super cheapo brand, and the unit i'm looking at is 22 seer and 9.2 hspf.  i have 2 fujitsu that seem to be working well, but just noticed the "new" models are much more $$$$.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2011)

It's a Chinese company. I researched them a bit earlier this year for a friend that wants to install a ductless system. We haven't seen them out here yet, so I was reluctant to recommend the product. Concerns were about parts, warranty and service. If they had a problem they could be on their own. I ended up recommending a Daikin (2 splits) unit for them instead.


----------

